# 4/20 p-cola beach pier



## johnD (Jul 24, 2009)

Went out and fished Wednesday afternoon and caught these two pomps and lost another one.


----------



## 24yellowfin (Mar 26, 2011)

wat did u catch it on


----------



## redslayer101 (Mar 31, 2011)

where is that?


----------



## johnD (Jul 24, 2009)

I caught those on silly willy jigs , title says it all for location.


----------



## eym_sirius (Oct 17, 2007)

Beautiful!


----------



## gbliz (Jan 13, 2011)

what does a fish like that weigh?/


----------



## eym_sirius (Oct 17, 2007)

I'd guestimate 2 1/2 lbs.
In my opinion, the best tasting fish that you can put on a grill.
(edited to add) frying pompano would be heresy!


----------

